

Ask HN: Heroku vs EngineYard - grep

What do you prefer, and why?<p>Other than the support plan, I don't quite understand why I should use EY instead of Heroku. Why do you use one instead of the other?<p>Thanks!<p>Edit: I use Heroku but I see a lot of companies using EY.
======
aaronbrethorst
I use EC2 for one project and Heroku for everything else. I don't think I'll
use anything besides Heroku moving forward because it's so ridiculously easy
to set up and use.

A couple days ago, I needed to set up a new website, so I registered the
domain at Godaddy, created a new (free) app on Heroku, and pointed the new
domain at the Heroku app via the free, integrated Zerigo solution. I had the
app running on a Heroku subdomain within minutes, and was done within 4 hours,
including domain resolution.

The speed and cost at which I can produce and validate an idea on Heroku is
unmatched by anything else I've seen. Outside of the cost of the domain and my
time, I have zero costs to toss a domain up on Heroku. If the idea bears
fruit, I can transition over to a paid Heroku plan and keep running with it.
If it doesn't, there's no real loss to me.

Meanwhile, it doesn't look like EY offers anything that would cost me less
than $85/month.

~~~
grep
Heroku is nice but I want to know more about EY. If Heroku is so overwhelming,
why does anyone uses EY?

------
nexneo
When in doubt go with Heroku.

P.S -- No one fired for choosing Heroku, yet.

------
jph
Both are great, but different. EngineYard provides much more.

For example, I'm an EngineYard customer. EngineYard developers and support
people have spent upwards of 100 hours with me discussing more advanced needs
for security, scaling, integration, and professional services.

EngineYard's leadership has especially impressed me with Rails 3, JRuby, and
Rubinius.

[http://www.engineyard.com/company/press/10-06-09-engine-
yard...](http://www.engineyard.com/company/press/10-06-09-engine-yard-
announces-ga-of-rubinius-1)

~~~
grep
But you pay a lot of money for that. Like I said, other than support I don't
see any reason for EY.

------
retro212
Use EngineYard if you need better control over servers, installing custom unix
packets and stuff like that. Use Heroku for everything else. I've had great
experience with both companies, so I believe that you can't go wrong with any
of them.

------
famfam
I'd love to see a benchmark of per dollar performance of Heroku vs. EC2.
Heroku seems more expensive to me, but I may be wrong.

